# A big bag of Creeping Fig Oak Leaf...



## Big Blue (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi, I gutted a grow out tank and have a ton of Ficus Pumila ‘Quercifolia’ leftover. Essentially a giant, dense mat when rolled up barely fits into a grocery store plastic veggie bag (the kind dispensed from a roll).

Anyone going to the NY Reptile Expo this Sunday in White Plains? I have a tight schedule during so PM me to name your own price and we can try to coordinate a meeting time.

Otherwise, this whole wad will just go waste as I don’t think it will last a 2-3 day ship time via USPS even if I send it Monday.


----------

